# wine kit yeast



## cmsben61 (Jun 30, 2015)

What is everyone's opinion about the yeast that comes with a wine kit? Do you go with the yeast that was provided thinking that it was matched to the kit or do you research the yeast that's best for the type of wine?


----------



## wineforfun (Jun 30, 2015)

I have only done two upper-end kits and just used what came with it. I know a lot on here switch out the yeasts.


----------



## Boatboy24 (Jun 30, 2015)

The majority of kits I've made have come with EC-1118. It's a great yeast, in that it could ferment wet concrete. But it doesn't bring much to the table in terms of flavors or aromatics from what I've read. More often than not, I switch it out with something that is more specifically suited to the wine I'm making.


----------



## cmsben61 (Jun 30, 2015)

I was considering Lalvin RC212. It shows to be good for Pinot Noir, which is the kit I have. It came with Red Star Premier Curvee.


----------



## sour_grapes (Jun 30, 2015)

I do as Jim does, and swap out yeast to suit the grape. And yes, RC-212 is a fine, fine choice for Pinot Noir. And RC-212 is not a particularly "fussy" yeast.


----------



## heatherd (Jun 30, 2015)

I like to swap out the yeast, to bring out the maximum potential of the wine kit.
Heather


----------



## cmason1957 (Jun 30, 2015)

One thing you may wish to consider prior to swapping of the yeast. You probably invalidate any warranty. (and I do it all the time)


----------



## cpfan (Jul 1, 2015)

EC-1118 is included with a lot of kits. I don't have a problem swapping that out. But if a kit comes with something other than EC-1118, then I'll use that.

Steve


----------



## sour_grapes (Jul 1, 2015)

cmsben61 said:


> It came with Red Star Premier Curvee.





cpfan said:


> But if a kit comes with something other than EC-1118, then I'll use that.



Yeah, but Steve: Isn't Premier Cuvee the EC-1118 of the Red-Star line? They both are "prise de mousse" (Champangne) yeasts, and have nearly identical descriptions.


----------



## cpfan (Jul 1, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, but Steve: Isn't Premier Cuvee the EC-1118 of the Red-Star line? They both are "prise de mousse" (Champangne) yeasts, and have nearly identical descriptions.


I've never seen a kit containing Premier Cuvee. What kits have you seen that came with it?

You're right, I would treat PC as if it were EC-1118.

Steve


----------



## cmsben61 (Aug 7, 2015)

Update: I tried a bottle of this pinot noir knowing it would be a young wine, but was I surprised! Great body and mouthfeel. Know the hard part will be letting it age further. The RC212 is a great yeast for reds. Cheers!


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 7, 2015)

Steve, I apologize for the delay, but I just now noticed your question. As you can see, I was asking about Premier Cuvee because that is what came with cmsben's kit:



cmsben61 said:


> I was considering Lalvin RC212. It shows to be good for Pinot Noir, which is the kit I have. *It came with Red Star Premier Curvee.*





sour_grapes said:


> Yeah, but Steve: Isn't Premier Cuvee the EC-1118 of the Red-Star line? They both are "prise de mousse" (Champangne) yeasts, and have nearly identical descriptions.





cpfan said:


> I've never seen a kit containing Premier Cuvee. *What kits have you seen that came with it?*


----------



## cpfan (Aug 8, 2015)

sour_grapes said:


> Steve, I apologize for the delay, but I just now noticed your question. As you can see, I was asking about Premier Cuvee because that is what came with cmsben's kit:


 
and I still say that I haven't seen a wine kit with Premier Cuvee. Now I haven't made that many Pinot Noir kits, and I haven't made that many Winexpert kits, and I haven't made anything in the past few years. I believe that Winexpert uses the widest variety of yeasts. Unfortunately cmsben61 never mentioned what kit they were making.

Steve


----------



## sour_grapes (Aug 8, 2015)

cpfan said:


> and I still say that I haven't seen a wine kit with Premier Cuvee. Now I haven't made that many Pinot Noir kits, and I haven't made that many Winexpert kits, and I haven't made anything in the past few years. I believe that Winexpert uses the widest variety of yeasts. Unfortunately cmsben61 never mentioned what kit they were making.
> 
> Steve



Steve, obviously, you have seen TONS more kits than I have. No, I have not seen Red Star in any kit, either. I did not notice that cmsben did not identify the kit.

Hey, @cmsben61, what kit did you make that came with a Red Star yeast?


----------



## David219 (Aug 9, 2015)

I do mostly WE kits, and a number of them use Red Star Premier Cuvée, including the Selection International Australian Shiraz, Island Mist Merlot Ho Ho, Chocolate Raspberry Port, and Selection Italian Pinot Grigio.


----------



## cmsben61 (Aug 9, 2015)

I know it was a WE kit but can't remember which one. Made some very tasty Pinot Noir though!


----------



## cpfan (Aug 9, 2015)

cmsben61 said:


> I know it was a WE kit but can't remember which one. Made some very tasty Pinot Noir though!


I'm surprised that I didn't mention this earlier, but .... 
I won't change out the yeast in a Winexpert kit, especially not a higher end one. They are the only manufacturer that uses a wide variety of yeasts. Based on Tim V's comments they do a fair bit of yeast testing. I know that they have even changed the yeast used in a kit because they thought that it would improve the results. And yes they do use EC-1118 and Premier Cuvee when they think that it is the right yeast.

Steve


----------



## David219 (Aug 10, 2015)

Here are some more thoughts on changing yeast in kits by Tim V. from a WineMaker magazine article:
https://winemakermag.com/1390-yeast-trials-wine-kits


----------

